# Juhuu! Es ist ein Miniteich! Wie mach ich's richtig?



## lassegewinnen (14. Apr. 2009)

Hallo alle zusammen!
Endlich habe ich meinen Mann dazu überredet, einen Miniteich im Garten einzubauen; nachdem unsere Tochter ihren Sandkasten nicht mehr braucht, haben wir gleich das im Boden befindliche Loch genutzt und dieses einem Fertigteich mit 240 l und 50 cm Tiefe angepasst. Mein Mann hat sein Soll mit den Erdarbeiten erfüllt und jetzt bin ich an der Reihe, das Ding mit Leben zu erwecken. Und schon hakts. Ich bin mittlerweile recht verunsichert, was ich wie richtig mache.  
Ich habe bereits gelernt, dass man als Grundsubstrat Spielsand aus dem Baumarkt nehmen soll. OK. Werde ich tun. Aber wie hoch muss ich den aufschütten und vor allem VOR DEM BEFÜLLEN MIT WASSER oder nachher? Wie bette ich die Pflanzen richtig ein. Die Idee mit den abgeschnittenen Strümpfen finde ich sowohl recht witzig als auch super gut. Brauche ich dann keine Pflanzkörbe mehr? Und vor allem, welche Pflanzen nehme ich?
Vielleicht findet sich ja jemand, der mir aus meiner Not hilft  DANKE schon mal!


----------



## axel (14. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Juhuu! Es ist ein Miniteich! Wie mach ich's richtig?*

Hallo

In dem Link findest Du Vorschläge zu Pflanzen .

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/13019

Ich würd sagen 10 cm Substrat .
Und denk dran , keine Fische einsetzen.

lg
axel


----------



## Christine (14. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Juhuu! Es ist ein Miniteich! Wie mach ich's richtig?*

Hallo WiewarDeinNamenoch?

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!

Wenn Du 10 cm Sand auf den Boden kippst und die Pflanzrinne - sofern vorhanden - auffüllst, ist das perfekt. Die meisten Pflanzen kannst Du direkt einsetzen, Körbe oder Socken brauchst Du nicht. Höchsten vielleicht für eine Seerose, damit Du deren nährstoffhaltigeres Substrat vor dem Ausspülen schützen kannst.

Guck mal *hier*, das ist die interaktive Excel-Pflanzenliste von Werner, da kannst Du - vorausgesetzt Du hast Excel oder ein anderes passendes Programm nach Herzenslust sortieren - nach Größe, Farbe, Pflanztiefe usw. (Oder Du stöberst dort mal durch den Shop. Mit den Pflanzen habe ich beste Erfahrungen gemacht, was die Qualität angeht!)

Zu hohe Pflanzen sind nicht geeignet. Und manche Pflanzen wuchern ganz fürchterlich (z.B. die __ Wasserminze - dafür ist sie aber unkaputtbar).

Ich persönlich mag für den Mini besonders gerne: __ Zwergbinse, __ Zwergrohrkolben, __ Sumpfdotterblume gefüllt, Sumpfvergißmeinnicht, Gauklerblume, __ Iris und natürlich __ Froschbiss, __ Hornkraut, kleines __ Laichkraut, __ Papageienfeder oder __ Tausendblatt (nicht zuviele verschiedene). 

Es gibt auch sehr schöne kleine Seerosen, die mögen aber kein Wasser von oben (d.h. Vorsicht mit einer Fontäne).


----------



## lassegewinnen (15. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Juhuu! Es ist ein Miniteich! Wie mach ich's richtig?*

Herzlichen Dank an Axel und an Blumenelse für Eure rasche Antwort.  Ich bin jetzt schon um einiges schlauer und werde mich gleich in Richtung Baumarkt auf den Weg machen und mir Spielsand besorgen.

Keine Sorge, ich werde keine Fische "einpflanzen"; lediglich ein paar __ Schnecken. 

Eine Frage habe ich trotzdem noch: Was ist geschickter, zuerst Wasser und dann Sand oder umgekehrt? 

Viele Grüße aus Bayerisch-Schwaben! Lassegewinnen


----------



## Christine (15. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Juhuu! Es ist ein Miniteich! Wie mach ich's richtig?*

Hallo Lasse,

erst den Sand und die Unterwasserpflanzen. Dann das Wasser. Aber vorsichtig. Am besten "brechen lassen". Also keinen Strahl auf den Sand oder so, sonder einen Eimer auf den Bodengrund stellen und den füllen und überlaufen lassen. Aber nichts desto trotz, ein zwei Tage trübes Wasser musst Du einkalkulieren.


----------



## lassegewinnen (17. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Juhuu! Es ist ein Miniteich! Wie mach ich's richtig?*

Alle Achtung! Ich bin begeistert! :freuDie Idee mit dem Spielsand als Substrat funktioniert wirklich einwandfrei. 

Wir haben gestern unserem Teich mit Sand, ein paar Pflanzen und Wasser Leben eingehaucht. Es ist absolut genial, dass der Sand tatsächlich beim Wässern liegen bleibt und nicht aufschwimmt bzw. verwirbelt. Wir haben das Wasser wirklich extrem langsam einlaufen lassen und uns der Hilfe eines verkehrt herum aufgestellten großen Tontopfes bedient, über den wir das Wasser eintröpfeln ließen. Weitere Pflanzen habe ich bei Nymphaion bestellt. Auf die freue ich mich jetzt schon. 

Und das allerbeste zum Schluss: Am Abend kam ein Amselpärchen angeflogen und hat im Flachwasserbereich ausgiebig gebadet (und der Sand blieb liegen!!!). Das hat mich sehr gefreut. :freu  

Herzlichen Dank nochmals an Blumenelse und Axel für Eure wertvollen Ratschläge. Klasse Forum, echt!


----------

